# August photo contest



## marshab1

This month's theme is....Show me your dog's interpretation of the saying, "Dog Days of Summer". So use your imagination and post your pics!

We'll take entries until 8/31. 

Remember, only 1 photo per member, you must have at least 25 posts to enter and if you have already one this year you are not eligible to win again until January.


----------



## Enzos_Mom

Enzo's favorite way to spend his summer days...out on the lake with some of his favorite kids. =)


----------



## Ranger

Dog Days of Summer to Ranger means going to the mountains where it's cooler and where he can do his favourite thing in the world: Hike!!

It's even better when you go hiking and exploring with your best friend! Especially when it's time for a snack break...


----------



## DNL2448

We all know that in the summer, we must prepare for winter. So, Tag knows he must help gather wood to keep us warm in the winter....


----------



## 10999

*My late Molly girl teaching little baby Otis how it's done  she was such a wonderful and patient role model!*


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Having so much fun and laughing till their bellies hurt.


----------



## Bentley's Mom

It's all about the pool


----------



## turtle66

Oregon beach - Always cool on a hot summer day


----------



## Laurie

My guys think summer is all about spending time with good friends.....here is Reno and his friend Miya relaxing on the deck.


----------



## mudEpawz

*Beach Babe!*

Chloe would spend every waking moment at the beach if I let her. 
Pure Bliss


----------



## paula bedard

Ike sleeping poolside in The Outer Banks, NC after an exhausting day at the beach.


----------



## maggie1951

Summer means BBQ in the garden and hoping something will fall in my mouth says Naughty Charlie girl


----------



## Megora

DNL2448 said:


> We all know that in the summer, we must prepare for winter. So, Tag knows he must help gather wood to keep us warm in the winter....


Well, I guess he's no grasshopper...


----------



## maggie1951

*Daisy cooling off*

Why can't they find a clean puddle :uhoh:


----------



## Megora

Summer is about - VACATION TIME and rose-scented balmy hours spent out in the garden with his lady every day...


----------



## dexter0125

Beach bummin' in Emerald Isle, NC. Our favorite place to be.


----------



## Lerin

Molly's way of enjoying the summer is destroying sand castles!! (this was hard to choose just one!!)


----------



## Stretchdrive




----------



## MicheleKC87

Lily enjoying a bright summer day.


----------



## ferreira

*Phoebe's idea of bathing in the sun*

She just loves it! you can tell she is smiling and saying "ahhh, this is the life"


----------



## cory

Dakota loves the water but her favorite thing is to dry herself off afterwards.:doh:


----------



## Rob's GRs

Here is Liam's dog days of Summer............


----------



## JaspersMom

Jasper and Dierks having fun at the Campground


----------



## Debles

Sasha's first swim with Gunner helping. : )


----------



## windfair

*Summer Dreams*

_This is an older picture that I have posted before, but still my summertime favorite_!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Gunner and his pals enjoying a summer day in the stream....


----------



## Dallas Gold

Toby singing "_Born to Be Wild_", while sitting on hubby's scooter:


----------



## janine

I love these pictures!!!


----------



## iansgran

Jaro in the summer garden.


----------



## Kmullen

My Remi girl on the boat trying to eat with wake off the boat!! I just love it. She loves the boat and water! I wish I saved the one where we were intertubing together!


----------



## MittaBear

Being lazy and just lounging in the pool:


----------



## HudsensMama9

Hudsen took a 2 second break from swimming, running, playing, rolling in the mud to pose for a pic in front of his absolute favorite summer time place with one of his prize possessions. Getting him to get out of the water to leave can take up to 20 minutes sometimes!


----------



## desi.n.nutro

Sunbathing and gossiping with your bestie!


----------



## jealous1

Summer doing her favorite thing in the world--hunting moles, lizards, chipmunks, etc. . .


----------



## Siques

such great photos! thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Zazoo

Chillaxing in the shade and cooling off with the sprinkler..


----------



## Gwen

Nygel & Razz chillaxin' on the dock at the cottage after a day of swimming, boating & just enjoying the summer season!


----------



## BIGDAWG

Nygel doing what he absolutely loves - lounging in his personal pool. If the water gets too warm, he'll let you know it's time to add some cold. This is his most favourite place to be in the summer (well, second to being at the lake)


----------



## Karen519

*Tucker*

Here is Tucker, loving the pool!!!


----------



## BJoy

*Joy at **Auvers-sur-Oise :wavey:
*


----------



## AmberSunrise

*Cooling off the golden way*

Faelan ....


----------



## Neeko13

Nitro & Nash love, love, love the beach....here's Nash taking in the waves::


----------



## Neeko13

All these pics are terrific....it's gonna be hard choosing a winner ::


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.




----------



## Liv

*Bailey Sunbathing*

Too hot to move!!


----------



## elly

Chester says summer has to be about...ice cream!


----------



## UNCWCraig

*Nilla, just chillin out on a hot summers day...*

Nilla of North Carolina.


----------



## JDandBigAm

Amber Rose content after a swim at the lake.


----------



## rik6230

Great photos.

Fun on a sunny summer day.


----------



## DNL2448

Rik, that's an amazing shot! Paco is soooo intense!


----------



## rik6230

Thank you Laura. His energy and pleasure in life is great to watch


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

Oh my gosh - what an amazing shot! Wow!



rik said:


> Great photos.
> 
> Fun on a sunny summer day.


----------



## Nyahsmommy

Nyah taking a dip to cool off during our hike


----------



## Blondie

I want to enter this picture of Maggie. It's my all time favorite picture of her at the lake.


----------



## esSJay

Here's Molson & Skoker enjoying the sunset at their private lake after a long day of swimming!


----------



## dexter0125

esSJay said:


> Here's Molson & Skoker enjoying the sunset at their private lake after a long day of swimming!


this is simply beautiful.


----------



## rik6230

esSJay said:


> Here's Molson & Skoker enjoying the sunset at their private lake after a long day of swimming!


great shot


----------



## Gwen

Just a reminder of the monthly photo contest rules.....

13. There shall be no editing of your photo including resizing. No added text, changing backgrounds, adding borders, etc. Just submit your raw photo.


----------



## rik6230

Gwen said:


> Just a reminder of the monthly photo contest rules.....
> 
> 13. There shall be no editing of your photo including resizing. No added text, changing backgrounds, adding borders, etc. Just submit your raw photo.


 
One raw photo is about 25 mb. A 12 mp camera makes photos over 4000 pixels wide. I think all the photos above are resized. Mine is for sure :curtain:


----------

